
Ask HN: DragonflyBSD – Do anyone use it in production? - walkingolof
I&#x27;ve been watching this project for a number of years and its always interesting to see where a fork goes, Hammer and a number of other interesting choices have made this version of BSD stand out. But does anyone use it in production ? If you do, what was the primary reason ?
======
ceratopisan
Use it as a gateway, a web server (shiningsilence.com), and a music machine at
home. At work as a host for a few software packages (Mediawiki, though not
since a switch to Confluence, Request Tracker, and a few smaller web services)
I'm using it both on hardware and as VMs.

I have never had resource problems other than filling up Hammer volumes
because I didn't set the right clean rate relative to disk activity. e.g. I
can give it a piddly amount of RAM and CPU and never notice.

I'm the person behind the DragonFly Digest
([https://www.dragonflydigest.com/](https://www.dragonflydigest.com/)) so it's
not a surprise that I would use it.

------
mveety
I've never used it in production, but I switched to it in the FreeBSD 6 era
until FreeBSD 8 came out. I switched to it because FreeBSD 5 was a dog and
couldn't stand it. I used it more recently on my x220 because they supported
my Intel graphics card where as FreeBSD didn't yet. Even more recently I tried
it for a client for their little-of-everything server. I didn't use it because
they wanted some ZFS features (send/recv). Dragonfly got much better
performance for things like NFS and their rather large MySQL databases,
though.

------
cisstrd
Late to the party, if you have not yet read it, this is pretty interesting:
[https://bsdmag.org/siju_george/](https://bsdmag.org/siju_george/)

"Why did I choose the DragonFlyBSD Operating System?"

He uses it in his company

